# Meet Pretzel!



## toast (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey everyone!! I'd like to introduce my hedgie, Pretzel. I just picked her up from Riddle's Hedgehogs yesterday. She's so cute! I hope to have a lot of stories to share in the future. As of now we're just letting her get used to her new home and smells  hehe.

Here's a brief video I put together of her coming home!

http://s1101.photobucket.com/albums/g42 ... hedgie.mp4


----------



## ehanton (Aug 13, 2009)

Congrats she is gorgeous! She has such a pretty dark mask  She seems so comfortable too, I think she is going to be a sweetie for sure.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

She's beautiful, congrats! I love the music in the video...perfect hedgie exploring music!


----------



## toast (Dec 15, 2010)

ehanton said:


> Congrats she is gorgeous! She has such a pretty dark mask  She seems so comfortable too, I think she is going to be a sweetie for sure.


Thank you!!  I think it's pretty, too!

She's very sweet until I try to move her...  haha! I'm sure she will warm up eventually with patience.



hercsmom said:


> She's beautiful, congrats! I love the music in the video...perfect hedgie exploring music!


Thanks!! :mrgreen: The song is from one of my favorite video games!


----------



## Bee (Feb 7, 2011)

she is absolutely adorable ! and as i was watching the video i thought to myself that music couldnt be more perfect !


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

ehanton said:


> She has such a pretty dark mask


My thoughts exactly!  She is a doll,congrats!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome! And congrats on Pretzel!! That's such a cute name - especially if/when she anoints!
She is really cute & I look forward to seeing/hearing more about her.


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

She's adorable. And yes, I'll say it too, great music.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I love everything about her: Her dark mask, her name, her little patch of white quills!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

shetland said:


> I love everything about her: Her dark mask, her name, her little patch of white quills!


Me too! ^_^


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Welcome to HHC and she is just a cutie


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Congrats, Pretzel is adorable  Oh and Taurens rock, I love the pic!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Welcome and congrats. Pretzel is super-cute!


----------



## toast (Dec 15, 2010)

Wow!! Thanks a ton everyone. You are all so kind. I feel very welcome!! 



Hedgieonboard said:


> Oh and Taurens rock


More like YOU rock! Taurens are my favorite race. :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Promise you will get a pic of Pretzel anointing in a crazy position for your signature, k? And put "Pretzel" on it? I am laughing already. :lol:


----------



## toast (Dec 15, 2010)

Hahaha! I'd love to!! :lol: It's just too funny!!


----------

